# conditions to the east



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

does anyone know the conditions to the east, such as water color south of the nipple to the spur and towards the elbow.... also has anyone seen any rips formed in the area. last weekend the rigs were very fishy and im sure we will end up there saturday night but i had heard of a great dolphin and billfish bite to the east that i would like to fish on saturday morning. hiltons has no good water color data right now and i have a roffs report coming friday but i feel like it will be just as skewed from the malfunctioning sats. Can anyone give me any info on the area?



to ensure that im contributing and not just taking peoples info, the conditions to the west are as follows (sunday afternoon):

-dirty green water all the way to the edge of the continental shelf, small color change and .5 degree temp break 5 miles before beercan that goes from dirty green to blue-green but clear. 3 miles SE from beercan towards the marlin rig, huge color change, 1 degree temp change with grass. looks very very fishy but we tuna fished this weekend and didnt pull baits. saw one marlin at the marlin rig, he came up to whack around what was probably a rainbow runner, we tried to freeline a live rainbow runner to him for 20 minutes or so but no luck..... we did catch some nice YFT though.


----------



## Reelentless (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to the Spur Sat AM-blue green water, scattered grass, one really good wahoo bite right before dark but couldn't keep a hook in him. Saw him sky-was a really nice fish. Drifted east overnight swordfishing-no bites. Worked back NW across the Spur towards the Nipple-one small wahoo.

Talked to Miss Mickey midmorning and he gave us the coordinates to a nice rip/weedline 15 miles south of the Nipple.(Thanks so much for the info)It was running hard from WSW to ENE. Picked up a couple more wahoo and a decent dolphin.

Picked up about 3 PM and headed to the barn-sloppy 2-3 foot seas.


----------

